# workingline or showline



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

what line of GSD to u own or prefer?? was your pup/dog imported or bred in the US??

(could a mod help make the poll selection thing plz? not sure how)


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Workingline. Without a doubt.









Ris was born and raised in the USA. . .but she's a Mutt.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I like them both, you can find good solid showlines. To me a good dog is a good dog, I don't care if it is showline or working line.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

A good dog is a good dog, but when i'm looking for that good dog, I look at working lines. I just like how their built better


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Working lines off course, but then I like hair shirts, sand in my shorts and flagellating myself with a leather patrol lead


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm trying to figure out the Poll thing, not sure if the Mods can do it either....


----------



## TonyR (May 4, 2008)

Working lines,especially czech and ddr....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Working lines. All are born and bred in the USA. I have actually never owned an imported dog.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Workingline....emma was born in North Carolina, and moved to Kentucky with us when she was 8 weeks old.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Working lines- born in the US


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: apacheWorking lines,especially czech and ddr....


























Me too.







My new pup is 3/4 DDR and 1/4 Czech.

My 10yo female is mostly West German working lines with a little american thrown in. (Though not american SHOW lines, she has several police K-9s and herding dogs.)


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Working lines.

And none of my pups are imported or bred in the US.







lol


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

If your pup is not bred in the US or importated, what does that leave?


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

OK I'm going way out there with this one............. American Showlines born here in the US LOL


----------



## cgarrity (Apr 22, 2008)

I own and prefer the West German Showlines.

Mine was born in the U.S.A. 3 out of the 4 grandparents were German imports.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: mjb03If your pup is not bred in the US or importated, what does that leave?


KCandMace lives in Germany.









Oh, and my preference is working lines too.

Never even cared for German Shepherds until I discovered working lines. My first reactions was:







Huh? What kind of dogs are those?

Then my next reaction was:







Wow!!!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I prefer working but also like some German show lines (I like Kirschental dogs, for example).

My GSD is working line, bred in the USA. I believe the sire was an import. I doubt I'll ever import a dog. That's so expensive and there are decent breeders here that produce what I like.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Working lines.

We've had 3 imported dogs, two imported as adults and one as a youngster, but most of ours have been US born and bred.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: mjb03If your pup is not bred in the US or importated, what does that leave?
> ...


Yeah... I went straight to the source for my pups.








The question itself left off others. What about Canadians? They have their own lines. And those in England too. We have Phillipines here, Ireland, Australia, Malaysia and The Netherlands. So several people were left out of the question unless the question was just for those living in the US.









but I had to laugh at your response to my answer mjb03.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Working lines. Flash was conceived in Germany to German born sire and dam, whelped in Oklahoma! Cheaper than importing.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Have 3 workinglines, one born in the USA, one from a dam imported pregnant from Belgium, puppy born in the USA and one imported from the Czech Republic. Workinglines are my preferance.

I also own an older W. German showline rescue that has a very nice temp. as well and good drive.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Can you believe I'm going to say this, but-- I prefer to meet the dog him/herself, rather than choosing the lines? I honestly can no longer say that I have a preference. With looking, you can find a workingline dog with balanced drives, a clear head, easy-to-live-with energy level for an active handler, or, a West German showlines dog with rocksolid nerves, very good drive, and tons of working quality. In both cases, it takes shopping around to find a dog that isn't "at the bad end" of that type.

I currently have a personable, snuggly, workinglines dog from import father and import grandparents, Czech lines. I have also had a very bombproof, solid West German showlines import. Ya just gotta shop around to both find what you want, and avoid what you don't in either line.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Working lines for me.

But I don't think showlines or petlines should disappear either. I know there is people that wil disagree with me, but I like those extremes "bad ends of the type" and they are needed in many tasks, specially police and military duties. Those dogs don't need to be quality pets nor for the average owner, not even for sport people like me.

The beauty of the GSD is his versatility and the breed needs all kinds of breeders. If all the dogs where "hard Rambo type" we wouldn't see them anymore on the parks playing with their child but if all where beauty "rub my belly" we wouldn't see them patrolling the streets.

The only existence of different lines is what allow to every owner with every need the opportunity to suit what is best for each without buffering other lines. If all workingline breeders start to breed softer dogs because the hardest ones are are more difficult to place, then the breed would loose a niche that is important now. I'm all about diversity of the gene pool.


----------



## chachi (Jan 9, 2007)

Working lines, born in the USA.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

working, bred in USA


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have all working line dogs. One was born in the USA, the others were purchased while living in Germany.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I prefer the working line dogs. 

My first is a show line male, mother bred in Germany and whelped in US, he's now 4 year old. 
Second is a black working line female imported from Belgium and she is 2 1/2 years old. 
Third is a sable 1/4 show-3/4 working cross female imported as a puppy from Germany. She is 15 months old. 
My fourth dog is a black working line male bred here in the US from imported parents. He is 6 1/2 months old.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Recap of what we have/had. All dogs trained and titled by Gabor. He is working 2 young males from his own breedings.

Working lines:
Enzo – bred and whelped in Europe, ½ Czech, ½ German lines. True black sable
Emi: littermate to Enzo
Fannie: mostly German, with some check. Bi-color. Bred and whelped in Czech.
Dax: male from Enzo and Fannie. Sable. Bred and whelped in US. Our kennel name
Fado: all German lines. Dark Sable. Bred and whelped in Europe. Our kennel name.

The two that died this past year:

Drigion: All German lines, bred and whelped in Europe. Bi-color – troll grandson and a true mini me of him
Baer: ½ Amer, ½ German working.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Just to clarify.. Baer was mine before Gabor. SCh2 (in Germany when I lived over there, under SV judges), koer'd under SV judges, etc.

All others he selected as puppies or bred, trained (or in actual training now) and titled himself.

And does not include prior to 2000.....


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

1. Working lines.

2. Bred and born in the USA; half import, half USA born


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Working lines. Camper's sire was imported from The Netherlands. 
(I like a dog that looks good in wooden shoes!)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we have a German import show line that works. i like GSD's from all lines.


----------



## sepepper (Jun 14, 2007)

Working, bred in USA.

I agree LicanAntai!

Pepper.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

I like working lines best. I do not care for the low crouch of showlines. I hope I don't start another argument on that point as that is not my intention. My preference was asked and I stated it.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I like American show lines the best.







I have 4 right now, 3 carry my kennel name, and one I chose for breeding into my lines.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

working lines

My Sita was an American Specialty showlines (recently died-the progeny of many Ch, and several GV). Nandi is mostly WG working, some DDR, some Czech. 
I want to do dog sports (schutzhund), so the working lines fit my lifestyle and goals


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I like them all but I prefer Am showlines.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I prefer working lines

I own 2 shepherds one being german/american/DDR blood mix and the other being a german showline with solid nerves.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't have a preference. Currently we share our lives with a German Import from working (sire) and show (dam) lines - West German bloodlines. In behavior to this point (she'll be 2 in June), Myrika is more working. We did not import Myrika ourselves, she came from an American breeder who imports, as well as breeding her own German bloodlines.

I didn't realize there were two different camps (working/show) until I became a member of this board.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I prefer DDRs for my own dogs but if there's a showline dog walking down the street, I do want to met him/her!

I'm not sure about Morgan, rescued her at 6 months old. She doesn't have the looks or structure of a show line.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

How many times does this subject have to be gone over? 
The horse is dead already.
Move on with your lives.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> 
> Never even cared for German Shepherds until I discovered working lines. My first reactions was:
> 
> ...


Exactly what happened to me







I remember the first time I saw a sable(working line) then I KNEW some day I'd have to have one of those. Not yet









BTW... I imported my pup from Argentina to Chile, what category places me?


----------



## RUGER1 (Aug 25, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: mjb03How many times does this subject have to be gone over?
> The horse is dead already.
> Move on with your lives.










Don't ya know this is a pro "working line" board??? Cheap shots towards showlines are acceptable, but just one little comment about the working line and lookout!!!!


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: mjb03How many times does this subject have to be gone over?
> The horse is dead already.
> Move on with your lives.


You could say that about A LOT of subjects that come & go on this site ... but people enjoy discussing it!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have EXACTLY the dogs I wanted to have.


----------

